# Beinhart Clubtour "Lahntrails" am 21.08.2011



## Sparcy (6. August 2011)

*Tourbeschreibung:*
Vom Startpunkt ausgehend werden wir die mitunter schoÌnsten Trails im Lahntal sowie derer SeitentaÌler unter die Stollen nehmen.
In dichten LaubwaÌldern, durch schroffe abenteuerliche Felspassagen, an wildromantischen BachlaÌufen entlang, vorbeikommend an zahlreichen alten teils verlassenen MuÌhlen, fuÌhren uns die Trails durch eine sehr reizvolle Landschaft. Hinzu werden wir dann noch mit herrlichen Aussichtspunkten und SehenswuÌrdigkeiten wie u.a. das Kloster Arnstein, Burg Nassau belohnt.
Das ganze natuÌrlich noch auf allerfeinsten Singletrails! Da schlaÌgt das Mountainbiker Herz hoÌher 

*Tourdaten:*
54 Km / 1300 Hm / uÌberwiegend Singletrails
Beinhart Technik-Level 1-2, stellenweise Technik-Level 3. 
*Vom Tempo wird sehr moderat gefahren.*
EinkehrmÃ¶glichkeiten sind vorhanden  

*Startzeit:*
Sonntag, 21.08 um 11:00 Uhr am Startort.

*Startort:*
Parkplatz an der BruÌckenmuÌhle, Ende der StraÃe "Im Blumenberg", 56368 Ergeshausen.
Koordinaten: N50 16.081 E7 56.403





*AusruÌstung:*
Funktionierendes Mountainbike, Helm, Verpflegung, Ersatzschlauch.

*Teilnehmer:*
Die maximale Teilnehmerzahl betraÌgt 12 Biker(innen) incl. Guide.
Da es sich hierbei um eine Clubtour handelt, werden Clubmitglieder bevorzugt behandelt.
GaÌste sind willkommen, wenn die Teilnehmerzahl durch Clubmitglieder nicht erreicht wird.

*Anmeldungen und Absage:*
Wie immer eigenem Thread im Forum.
Eine wetterbedingte Absage erfolgt dort ggf. bis 8:00 Uhr. 

âHappy Trailsâ wuÌnscht...
Markus


----------



## Murph (7. August 2011)

Erster 

Komme gerne mit,mal eine,für mich, neue Gegend erkunden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoTraining (7. August 2011)

Zweiter (Wow, noch nicht alle Plätze weg!)

Auch für mich mal etwas ganz neues.

Gruß, Clemens alias NoTraining


----------



## a.nienie (8. August 2011)

Murph schrieb:


> Erster
> 
> Komme gerne mit,mal eine,für mich, neue Gegend erkunden.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



hast Du noch platz für ein rad + einen reiter?


----------



## Adra (8. August 2011)

Bin auch dabei. 

Gruß & bis dann.


----------



## Dave 007 (8. August 2011)

ich komme auch mit


----------



## Murph (8. August 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hast Du noch platz für ein rad + einen reiter?



Klar!!!!
Kein Problem!


----------



## Achim (8. August 2011)

Facebook-Übertrag: ... 6. Susi 7. Bonsai 8. Achim ...


----------



## Luzie (8. August 2011)

Dann bin ich als 9. dabei...


----------



## a.nienie (9. August 2011)

Murph schrieb:


> Klar!!!!
> Kein Problem!



super 

also: dabei!


----------



## aju (9. August 2011)

Bin als 10. auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YelloBelly (12. August 2011)

Hallole,

ich würde mich gerne als Nr. 11 anmelden .

LG Viktoria


----------



## BigTobi (12. August 2011)

Ich bin dan mal der Erste auf der Warteliste


Tobi


----------



## mbonsai (17. August 2011)

Susi sagt dann mal leider krankheitsbedingt ab..... ...der erste auf der Warteliste freut sich


----------



## NoTraining (17. August 2011)

Ich könnte noch jemanden (bzw. mit Dachgepäckträger sogar 3 Biker) von Eltville aus im Auto mitnehmen. Bei Interesse bitte hier melden.

Gruß, Clemens


----------



## Murph (18. August 2011)

Mal eine Frage.
Sind Protektoren mit zu nehmen?
Wenn´s felsig/steinig wird? 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## a.nienie (18. August 2011)

nachdem bonsai nicht mitfährt kann man die oropax ja daheim lassen 

werde nur die knieschoner einpacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (18. August 2011)

@a.nienie: Bonsai fährt doch mit...
@murph: Protektoren sind nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Es gibt nur ein paar kurze S3 Passagen.


----------



## Murph (18. August 2011)

Sparcy schrieb:


> @murph: Protektoren sind nicht unbedingt erforderlich. Es gibt nur ein paar kurze S3 Passagen.


OK,dann lass ich die Dinger zu Hause.
Danke 


a.nienie schrieb:


> nachdem bonsai nicht mitfährt kann man die oropax ja daheim lassen


 
Nanana 
Ich glaube wir beide sind schlimmer....labertechnisch gesehen 
Achja,ich muß dich ja noch anrufen....Freitag oder Samstag OK?


----------



## a.nienie (18. August 2011)

Murph schrieb:


> ... Ich glaube wir beide sind schlimmer...


also doch kaffee + kuchen einpacken


----------



## Murph (18. August 2011)

Du den Kuchen und ich werde mir doch noch so eine Espressomaschienendingenskocher an den Rahmen zimmern.
Gibt´s hier im Forum schon,geile Idee......eigentlich.


----------



## BigTobi (18. August 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> Susi sagt dann mal leider krankheitsbedingt ab..... ...der erste auf der Warteliste freut sich



Tja ich freu mich natürlich dabei zu sein.
Wünsche dir gute Besserung und immer ne Handbreit Trail unter den Reifen.


----------



## Sparcy (18. August 2011)

---> Treffpunkt / Parkplatz


----------



## Achim (18. August 2011)

Subber. Danke.


----------



## mbonsai (21. August 2011)

SUPER Tour....zwar lang aber da hat sich jeder Meter gelohnt...Danke Markus


----------



## Achim (21. August 2011)

_Mein Name ist Hart - Bein..._  Die Tour war super. Danke Mark(R)us 

Duschen - Sonnenbaden - Duschen und zwischendurch jede Menge Bergradfahren. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## BigTobi (21. August 2011)

Danke fürs Guiden 
ich fand meine erste Club-Tour klasse
auch wenns mal etwas länger war als sonst meine Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (22. August 2011)

ein trail an dem andere 
sehr geile sache


----------



## Murph (22. August 2011)

Da ich jetzt wieder aufrecht gehen kann schreib ich auch mal ein dickes *DANKSCHÖN* an Markus für´s Guiden und ausarbeiten der sehr spannenden/anstrengenden Tour! 

Gruß bis demnäxst 
Thomas

BTW,@Bonsai denkst Du bitte an den Track,hab selber nur 3/4


----------



## mbonsai (22. August 2011)

Jetzt weiss ich, was ich alter Mann gestern vergessen hab


----------



## Murph (22. August 2011)

Kein Problem

Alles wird gut!!!


----------



## Luzie (22. August 2011)

Auch von mir ein dickes *Dankeschön* für diese abwechslungsreiche & supertrailige Tour und das nicht nur bergab 

Die viele Zeit, die du mit der Ausarbeitung zugebracht hast, hat sich echt gelohnt... wenn du die nochmal mit Sonnenschein von Anfang an, anbietest, dann bin ich wieder dabei und nehm sogar meine Kamera mit, bei den tollen Ausblicken...

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder...


----------



## Sparcy (22. August 2011)

Freut mich dass es Euch gefallen hat 
Trotz anfänglicher Regenschauer und ordentlicher
Schlammpackung hat es mega Spaß gemacht. Und dabei bin ich doch ein Schönwetterfahrer.
Mal schauen, was der goldene Oktober so noch mit sich bringt...
Dürfte in der Jahreszeit auf jeden Fall sehr reizvoll dort sein.
Habe ein paar Ideen, die Tour noch ein wenig zu verfeinern 
Bis dahin...

Happy Trails 

Markus


----------



## Mr Cannondale (22. August 2011)

Das war eine Single Trial Tour wie aus dem Bilderbuch
Eine der geilsten Touren, die ich hier in Heimatnähe je gefahren bin
mit allem, was das Bikerherz begehrt
Du verdienst das Prädikat: Super Guide 
Danke Sparcy


----------



## Dave 007 (23. August 2011)

tolle Tour mit sehr vielen Trails, super vom Guide vorbereitet. Danke!
Gruß, Dave


----------



## Adra (23. August 2011)

Mr Cannondale schrieb:


> Das war eine Single Trial Tour wie aus dem Bilderbuch
> Eine der geilsten Touren, die ich hier in Heimatnähe je gefahren bin
> mit allem, was das Bikerherz begehrt
> Du verdienst das Prädikat: Super Guide
> Danke Sparcy



... wenn das schon vom Mr Cannondale kommt, dann solls was heißen! Ich kann mich da nur voll anschließen: sehr schöne Tour, vielen Dank und weiter so Sparcy.

Gruß,
Ariane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTobi (24. August 2011)

Seit ihr alle noch zeitig wieder zu Hause gewesen?
Von der Zeit waren wir ja recht lang unterwegs,
ich fands gut, war nen gutes Training für den AlpenX 



@ Ariane

hoffe die Kids mussten sich dann doch nicht nur nen Fim anschauen


----------



## a.nienie (24. August 2011)

... oder schwank aus arianes jugend anhören *duck*

das es zeitlich so ausartet kenne ich sonst nur von unseren "spiel"-touren.
aber das passt schon. radfahren regelt!


----------



## mbonsai (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiss es kommt spaet, aber hat jemand damals bei dem Sauwetter Fotos gemacht? Wenn ja, koennt ich ein paar bekommen?

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## Robert661 (10. Oktober 2011)

wäre auch dabei hotte von hottes laden muss mich noch im forum anmelden 
gruss hotte


----------



## mbonsai (10. Oktober 2011)

hi hotte,

die tour ist doch schon vorbei


----------

